# cheaptees - is this a good price?



## widget (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone. So glad to have found this site!! God bless you all, so helpful!!

Brand new to all of this. I've been making shirts at home for the past 3 weeks using inkjet and store bought paper. We're raising money to take a group of our youth on a missions trip. 

It's going really well and am looking to run one of our designs at a screenprinter. I found the site cheaptees.org, site is very easy to navigate and order from for ONE color only printing.... was wondering if anyone had any feedback or ever used them??? 

They can do 50 shirts for me at about $5 a piece.... sounds good right??

Appreciate any thoughts. Appreciating you, Terri-Ann


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: cheaptees.org?*



> They can do 50 shirts for me at about $5 a piece.... sounds good right??


What brand of shirt are they printing on? I think you could definitely find a cheaper price if you shop around.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: cheaptees.org?*

You will need to consider "brand" of shirt and shipping cost involved.


----------



## widget (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: cheaptees.org?*

They use fruit of the loom 100% cotton 5.6 oz.
No other charges, shipping also included.

If you do know of a place that could do it cheaper, I'd appreciate it. It's to raise money so, cost is just as important as quality....


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: cheaptees.org?*

I think the price is fair having some one else do your shirts. However, if you sent you design and had one color plastisol transfers made for 50 shirts your cost on a 10 x 11.5 transfer would have cost 99 cents add the shirt cost (Average) 1,50 and maybe an art fee of maybe $35,00 your average cost would have been under $3.00 and if you got the transfers sized 10 x 17 your transfer would be $1.18. These prices come from my Dowling graphics price list. What great here is you can have more transfers done and print as needed reducing your cost even more.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: cheaptees.org?*

My screen printer charges $1.75 for one color in the quantity of 50. The shirt would then cost about $1.50. Total would be about $3.25. Im sure if you call around, you can find someone for cheaper than $5. The best thing would be to buy the blank t-shirts yourself from a wholesaler, and then bring the t-shirts to a printer. You will get the best deal that way.


----------



## widget (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: cheaptees.org?*

thank you. I am thinking about badalou's suggestion....
hmmm....
need a heat press then.... know of any place to get one slightly used?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: cheaptees.org?*



> need a heat press then.... know of any place to get one slightly used?


craiglist, ebay, local printers, our t-shirtforums classifieds, etc


----------



## nomadthreads (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, I realize this post is over a year old but I wanted to say that I used cheaptees on my first shirt order and was NOT pleased with the results. Yes, it cost about $174 for 50 shirts w/ 1 color in 1 location. Pretty cheap. But they screwed up the print and put it was too low on the shirt. It was supposed to be at chest level. And they NEVER respond to emails. When we called them to tell them they messed up the order the women that answered the phone basically told me never to order from them again. They offered no refund, no solution. Customer service was terrible. They never respond to any emails and hardly ever answer their phone. The t-shirts that I received were DELTA brand not Fruit of the Loom. And my artwork was printed incorrectly. Don't bother with these guys. Spend the extra money and get the job done right.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## oneokind (Oct 20, 2007)

I had ordered from cheaptees and they did the same with my order. They misplaced the print on the shirt, and haven't responded or sent me an invoice for my order. I paid $1300 for 215 shirts low quality! with two-one color prints and no tags done! Now I am looking for a better deal Any one know of who I should go through for a better price or better yet the best price?


----------



## Artwear By Alida (Oct 24, 2007)

widget said:


> Hi everyone. So glad to have found this site!! God bless you all, so helpful!!
> 
> Brand new to all of this. I've been making shirts at home for the past 3 weeks using inkjet and store bought paper. We're raising money to take a group of our youth on a missions trip.
> 
> ...


Always keep this in mind...you pay for what you get.
Order one of their shirts and check it out.


----------



## SCREECH4U (Jan 2, 2008)

This is in reply to Nomad Threads. They placed an order with cheaptees.org with a design that started at one corner of the shirt and slanted down. It appeared to not look in the chest area but that was because of their design. It started high up just below the neck line and went down diagonally.Their design not ours. The really strange thing is this person called and said afterwards the shirts where fine and if we would print for him again.
The other post from Oneokind is mistaking where he bought his shirts. This person or group never ordered from Custom T-Shirts, Cheap, Custom Screen Printing, Tee Shirts - Wholesale T-Shirts, Contract T-Shirt Screen Printing, Tank Tops, Sweatshirts, Discount Tees He may have ordered from someone with a similar address but no way from us.
We print hundreds of thousands of shirts each year and take every order very serious with very few complaints.
Also as far as pricing goes no one here is taking into consideration the shirt color,number of locations and ink colors. We are the most competive priced, highest quality shops out there.
We take great pride in our work and I am very upset at these un true post. I would like either of these groups to contact me directly to settle this manner.
Allen Warren
Custom T-Shirts, Cheap, Custom Screen Printing, Tee Shirts - Wholesale T-Shirts, Contract T-Shirt Screen Printing, Tank Tops, Sweatshirts, Discount Tees
802-251-6075


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Nomad, Is There Anyway You Can Post A Pic Of The Shirt In Question. I Was Just Curious To See There Work. 

Screech4u I See You Are Defending Yourself Well, But You Never Said Anything About The Person That Worked With Nomad. You Know The Lady That Told Him Never To Order From You Guys Again. Is She Still Working There, And Why Would She Say That. Sounds Like She Could Be Bad For Business. Also What About All The Emails That Nomad Said You Did Not Respond To, Is That True. As Far As Using Delta Brand And Not Fruit Of The Loom, Maybe There Should Be A Contract, Who Promised Who What. Sounds Shady. 

I Would Like To End By Saying, Im Not Sure Who's Right Or Wrong, But I Can Tell You There Are Alot Of Shady Characters Out There, Not Sure If This Is One, I Cannot Comment On That. Make Sure You Get Things In Writing.


----------



## nomadthreads (Nov 2, 2007)

SCREECH4U said:


> This is in reply to Nomad Threads. They placed an order with cheaptees.org with a design that started at one corner of the shirt and slanted down. It appeared to not look in the chest area but that was because of their design. It started high up just below the neck line and went down diagonally.Their design not ours. The really strange thing is this person called and said afterwards the shirts where fine and if we would print for him again.
> The other post from Oneokind is mistaking where he bought his shirts. This person or group never ordered from Custom T-Shirts, Cheap, Custom Screen Printing, Tee Shirts - Wholesale T-Shirts, Contract T-Shirt Screen Printing, Tank Tops, Sweatshirts, Discount Tees He may have ordered from someone with a similar address but no way from us.
> We print hundreds of thousands of shirts each year and take every order very serious with very few complaints.
> Also as far as pricing goes no one here is taking into consideration the shirt color,number of locations and ink colors. We are the most competive priced, highest quality shops out there.
> ...



Failure to acknowledge the fact that they advertise Fruit of the Loom all over their website but use Delta brand t-shirts that shrink from Size Large all the way down to a medium. And the design has nothing to do with the problem because I've had it printed by several places and they all got it right the first time without any trouble, questions, or complaints. 

Here is the only picture of the shirt I could find. I don't have of it on a person any more I guess. 

In retrospect- 

The quality of the PRINT is good. The location is too low. The shirt brand bothered me but I've learned that you get what you pay for and have since found a reliable person who prints shirts for me cheaper. $3 for 3 colors in 2 locations whoa. Anyway, Cheaptees wasn't the worst company that I dealt with. Customer service was ehh.. but at least honest. Hey at least they answere dthe phone. A lot of places I've tried don't even wanna do that... [at 2pm on a Wednesday hah] *Cough Discount T-Shirt Company Ripppppppoff*. I've also begun printing my own 1 and 2 color designs myself because if you want something done right, fast, well... just learn to do it yourself.


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

nomadthreads said:


> have since found a reliable person who prints shirts for me cheaper. $3 for 3 colors in 2 locations whoa.


$3 for 3 color 2 locations? That sounds great. Who are you dealing with for this price? Thank you!


----------

